# Bike im Downhill gestohlen!



## Vanger (22. März 2009)

Hallöli! 
Habe vom Downhill in Nürnberg eine E-Mail bekommen, das ihnen ein sehr geiles Bike gestohlen wurde. Dachte mir ich stell die Mail hier mal rein, denn erstens gibt es für Hinweise eine Belohnung und zweitens find ich solche Aktionen voll ******* und der das Bike gestohlen hat gehört an den Pranger!!! 

Hier jetzt die Orginal E-Mail vom Downhill, im Anhang befindet sich noch ne PDF Datei!!

Hallo,

wir bitten um Ihre Mithilfe!
Am Donnerstag, den 19.März 2009 gegen Mittag wurde aus unserem Laden auf dreiste Art und Weise ein 2009er Specialized Epic Comp gestohlen.
Für Hinweise, die zur Wiederbeschaffung des Bikes und zur Ergreifung des Diebes führen, erstatten wir eine Belohnung.
Bitte halten Sie Augen und Ohren offen.
Sollte Ihnen dieses Bike in verdächtiger Weise auffallen (z.B. Ebay, An- und Verkaufshops, o. ä.) melden Sie sich bitte bei uns.

Reinhold Abt und Fred Helmrich


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. März 2009)

Draufgesetzt und losgedüst oder was, Leute gibts...........
War neulich im Stadler und hab mich gewunder warum die manche Räder im Laden anketten. Jetzt weiß ich warum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DABAIKA (23. März 2009)

krasse sache,na hoffentlich ham se jetz n grosses schloss durch die bikes gezogen....werd das mal überprüfen, demnäxt


----------



## kona79 (6. April 2009)

also ichversteh echt nicht wie man aus diesem laden ein bike klauen kann da muss wohl jemand geschlafen haben unglaublich


----------

